# help with chero- cola bott. co. nehi bottle,



## pickensbob (Aug 2, 2014)

bottle has embossed on center, nehi the best beverages, minimum contents  nehi 9 fluid ounces,  on heel is has columbus ga. chero-cola bott. co.  bottom has design pat'd mar.3.25. do they all have CHERO-COLA BOTT. CO. ON THIS TYPE BOTTLE. THANXS FOR ANY INFO.


----------



## iggyworf (Aug 2, 2014)

I have two of those bottles. One from Battle Creek Mi & one from Detroit, but both of mine say Nehi bottling co on them. Not sure why yours say that. Cool 'art deco' looking bottles.


----------



## grime5 (Aug 2, 2014)

dont think i have ever seen a nehi with chero embossed on it.pretty cool i think. later greg


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 2, 2014)

In a nutshell, NEHI was originally a CHERO-COLA product starting around 1924. The name CHERO-COLA COMPANY became NEHI CORPORATION around 1928. The bottle in question contained a NEHI fruit flavor beverage produced by CHERO-COLA. Because of this, the bottle likely dates to pre-1928. This timeline should help put things into perspective ... http://archives.columbusstate.edu/findingaids/mc204.php 1905 - Claud Hatcher begins creating soft drinks in basement of family grocery store on W. Tenth Street in Columbus, Georgia.
1907- Hatcher starts his own bottling works, Union Bottling Works
1907- First cola called Chero-Cola, first beverage Royal Crown, a ginger ale
1911 - Family grocery discontinued to concentrate on soft drinks.
1912- Company name changes to Chero-Cola Co. And sells syrups and concentrates to bottlers under Chero-Cola trademark.
1912- Begins selling to franchises, first one in Dawson, Georgia
1914 - Lawsuit by Coca Cola over trademark use of "cola"; not won till1944
1917- WW I Sugar crisis limits use of sugar in soft drinks. Chero-Cola imports and refines Cuban sugar for 3 years.
1920- After stockpiling sugar, price drops to 8 cents/pound creating financial hardship
1922-26- Shipping practices change from syrup to concentrates, saving container and freight costs and making a fresher taste.
1924-1928 Hatcher begins Nehi, a fruit flavored line- orange, grape, root beer
1928 - Name changes to Nehi Corporation with stock listed on NY Curb Exchange
1929-1932 - Stock market crashes and company loses money for first time
1932 - Par-T-Pak introduced in quart size
1933- Claud A. Hatcher dies suddenly. His will establishes the Pickett-Hatcher Educational Fund, providing education for millions
1934- H.R. Mott becomes second president, reduces debt and streamlines Operations
1934- New cola introduced, Royal Crown, using same name as Hatcher's first Ginger ale
1934 - New RC Cola first bottled in Dothan, Alabama
1934-35 - RC introduces 12 oz. Bottles; 2 full glass for 5 cents
1940- Mott becomes chairman of the board and C.C. Colbert becomes president.
1946 - Nehi advertises with national celebrities.
1950's - RC's and Moonpie, the "working man's lunch" - new advertising Campaign
1954- First to nationally introduce a soft drink can
1955 -Wilber H. Glenn becomes president.
1959 - Third corporate name change to Royal Crown Cola Co.
1962- Diet Rite Cola introduced with great success
1965-16 oz. Bottle introduced
1969 - Bill Durkee becomes president.
1969- Cyclamate (sugar substitute) banned by FDA as a carcinogen
1975 - RC moves corporate headquarters to Atlanta.
2000- Royal Crown acquired by Cadbury-Schweppes and then to Dr. Pepper Seven-Up, Inc.
2001 - International RC business sold to Cott Beverages of Ontario


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 2, 2014)

In other words ... From ... The Sedalia Democrat ~ Sedalia, Missouri ~ September 23, *1928*


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 2, 2014)

In my words ... 1.  Any NEHI bottle with CHERO-COLA and NEHI on it was (most likely) produced prior to 1928.2.  Any NEHI bottle without CHERO-COLA on it was (most likely) produced after 1928.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 2, 2014)

P.S. The bottle in question was (most likely) produced between 1925 and 1928 and is considered an early example of a NEHI bottle, which equates to a great find!


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 2, 2014)

Speaking of early ... This is the earliest NEHI ad I have been able to find! From ... The Middlesboro Daily News ~ Middlesboro, Kentucky ~ October 29, *1925*


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 2, 2014)

Lastly ... NEHI bottle patent ... Filed: December 6, 1924Patented: March 3, 1925 (When viewing the patent site, click on the name Claud A. Sears to see some other bottles he designed) https://www.google.com/patents/USD66755?dq=bottle+66,755&hl=en&sa=X&ei=YYvdU_jlMo-gyATipYLgDw&ved=0CCoQ6AEwAg


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 2, 2014)

One more for the road ... Here's another one of Claud A. Sears bottle designs ... Filed: September 19, 1923Patented: February 12, 1924 Now we know where he got the idea for the so called "rope design" he used for the NEHI bottle!


----------



## pickensbob (Aug 2, 2014)

thanxs for all the info, sodapopbob ,  this is the best place to get info on any bottles or jars,  if any one would like to have this bottle sent me a message, or email  dakotabob25@gmail.com.


----------



## bottleopop (Aug 2, 2014)

The best variety of these Nehi bottles that say Chero-Cola on them are the ones that say "THE BEST" on them.Yours has that!


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 2, 2014)

pickensbob: Your Welcome!                                                           ~ * ~ What the heck, I might as well include these additional ads to make my presentation complete ... 1.  Earliest mention in an ad I can find for CHERO-COLA ...     The Dothan Eagle ~ Dothan, Alabama ~ January 2, 1913 2.  Cool Car ...     Same newspaper ~ June 7, 1913 3.  Cute Gal ...     Same newspaper ~ July 15, 1913 Despite the fact CHERO-COLA was introduced in 1907 and the company name was established in 1912, these are some of the earliest ads I can find for the brand. Nothing comes up when I search the newspaper archives for CHERO-COLA between 1907 and 1912. Part of the explanation is because the archives do not include newspapers from Columbus, Georgia where CHERO-COLA was developed. Anyway, I think they are interesting ads worth taking a look at and saving ...


----------

